# Transfering everything from one Showcase to another



## robg37 (Dec 12, 2011)

Note: I'm including all that I've done so far so that others might learn from it.

My wife had to get a new Showcase due to a speaker issue in her old one. I'm trying to move everything from her old phone to her new one, and I figured the best way to do this would be to create an image of the old and transfer it to the new, like ghosting a PC.

The new (replacement) phone came with Android 2.3.5. SuperOneClick 2.3.1 hung (which apparently is an issue with 2.3.5), so I used Odin3 v1.30 to root (with a flashable root package and a pit file). Then I installed ROM Manager 4.8.0.6 and attempted to flash ClockworkMod Recovery. The only choices it gave me were "Samsung GalaxyS i9000" and "Samsung Epic4G." Being leery of not having my exact model listed, I tried using something with redbend_ua. At first I was assuming that running this would add my phone to the "Confirm Phone Model" list, so I thought it didn't work. I did something else with heimdall suite 1.3.1 and a recovery.bin file.

*Side note

I scared the mess out of myself when I was trying to run the included zadig program to install drivers necessary for heimdall. The driver installation failed, and I rebooted my system shortly after. When it started back up, I got some message about Windows (Vista) not being able to load, and it told me to run recovery using my Windows CD. I restarted in Safe Mode, which fortunately worked, and I used System Restore. Windows loaded up normally, and although it told me System Restore had failed for some unspecified reason, everything seemed good. I tried running zadig one more time, and this time the drivers installed.

*End side note

At some point along here, I figured out that this alternate methods actually handled the whole process of what choosing "Flash ClockworkMod Recovery" should normally do. So I booted the new phone in recovery mode and made a backup, just in the event that I might need it later.

The old phone came with Android 2.2, and I later updated it to 2.2.1. I first rooted it with SuperOneClick. Then I installed ROM Manager and installed the "Samsung GalaxyS Fascinate" version of ClockworkMod Recovery. However, something didn't work when I booted into recovery, so I just used the heimdall method, and then I was able to do a backup of the old phone.

Finally I moved the SD card over to the new phone, booted into recovery, and chose to restore the old phone's backup. It didn't work the first time since I had renamed the backup and screwed up the md5 validation, so I changed the name back. Then I started the restore process again. And since nothing can be easy, I saw the "e:format_volume failed to unmount /system error" after the boot image had been restored. I just about panicked when the phone wouldn't boot, but then I figured I could just restore the boot image from my backup of the new phone, which worked.

So the question is where do I go from here? I saw someone on xda had posted that all one has to do is flash the rom, flash the kernel, and restore the data. I'm thinking the kernel is part of the rom, so I'm not sure what that means. But I'm tired of things not working, so I thought I'd seek "professional" help. Thanks in advance!


----------



## robg37 (Dec 12, 2011)

If I understand correctly, another option is to create a flashable ROM through Odin. Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

If I were you, I would just flash a clockworkmod recovery on each phone (can be flashed directly with Odin these days), make a backup on the old phone, then switch the sd card to the new phone and restore your backup. You may have to Odin the new phone to the same baseband build first, though, as clockworkmod backups don't save the radio on or phones.


----------



## robg37 (Dec 12, 2011)

Mesmerizeuser said:


> You may have to Odin the new phone to the same baseband build first, though, as clockworkmod backups don't save the radio on or phones.


Do I just search for an Odin-flashable image of the old phone's specific version of Android that's associated with my carrier?


----------



## Mesmerizeuser (Oct 10, 2011)

Check the about phone section of the settings menu and see what the baseband version is (should have 2 letters followed by 2 numbers and begin with an E or a D: EH09, DI14, etc) and search for an Odin package with that baseband in the name.


----------



## robg37 (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks. I'll give that a try this evening and let you know how it goes.


----------



## robg37 (Dec 12, 2011)

I used Odin to revert the phone to EE25. I selected PDA and the .tar.md5 file, and I also selected the atlas_v2.2.2.pit file (don't know if that was necessary or not). I put the same version of ClockworkMod Recovery (4.0.1.0 for Fascinate, I believe), and it still won't unmount /system. But I've restored the data and the cache (cache may be pointless, but I did it anyway). So everything is there now, so far as apps, wallpaper, icons, etc. But there's no service. I'm guessing that's what restoring the system stuff will provide, if I can ever get that done.


----------



## robg37 (Dec 12, 2011)

Ok, now I've really screwed up, so I've posted in the Panic Room:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/11750-samsung-galaxy-s-only-brings-up-phone-computer-image/


----------

